
Googlers Protest Retaliation; Even Some Facebook Staff Join Fray - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-01/googlers-protest-retaliation-even-some-facebook-staff-join-fray
======
vfclists
Capitalism and activism are a bad fit. The SJWs who shape Google's policies
towards the so called alt-right/far-right will eventually turn against the
company.

The likes of Tommy Robinson and Alex Jones will eventually have the last
laugh.

~~~
lovich
Or not.

This reads like the same historic FUD that came out when unions clamored for a
40 hour work week and I don't see anyone but business owners complaining about
that

